# wireless comfort keyboard 1.0A microsoft



## emrktp (Mar 5, 2005)

I am using this keyboard but I'm having problem while playing game. 

It stops sending signals after a while (you can't hold your finger on one key for long time you must press others)

So you can't play racing or medal O. H. It becomes too difficult

Any idea


----------



## The "Guy" (Mar 5, 2005)

Oh Dear.

A friend of mine has that keyboard, but no problems in gaming for him.

My only possible reasoning is that something aint right in the drivers.


----------



## Bobo (Mar 5, 2005)

The "Guy" said:
			
		

> Oh Dear.


  You sound like my grandma


> My only possible reasoning is that something aint right in the drivers.



I doubt that.  I think that, like an optical mouse, that if you stop using it, it turns off.  So, it could stop detecting you finger on the key, because you are not doing anything new.  My suggestion:  Get a wired keyboard


----------



## robina_80 (Mar 7, 2005)

get a wired keyboard then problem will be sorted


----------



## magicman (Mar 7, 2005)

It's probably because of interference between the keyboard and the receiver. Make sure they're as close to each other as possible, and bear in mind monitors can sometimes cause disruption.

Also check the batteries in your keyboard. If they're low, replace them.


----------

